# sears sharping



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I have an old sears sharpening machine that look just like the tormex where the wheels run in water,,,does anyone have one or know if tormek accessories will work on it,,,it actually looks like a carbon copy of tormek but has sears name on it,,,


----------

